# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Επέκταση wifi

## zirico3

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Πρώτα να σας πω ότι έψαξα καλά στο forum πριν κάνω άλλο ένα θέμα για την επέκταση του wifi, απλά δεν βρίσκω κάτι σχετικά με την περίπτωση μου. Δυο διαμερίσματα με την ίδια γραμμή τηλεφώνου το ένα είναι στο ισόγειο και το άλλο στον πέμτο/έκτο όροφο. το router είναι στο ισόγειο και φυσικά σήμα στο πέμτο δεν πιάνει. ένα τηλέφωνο είναι στο ισόγειο συνδεμένο με φίλτρο και αλλα δυο χωρίς φίλτρα ένα στο πέμτο και ένα στον έκτο (πέμτοs και εκτος είναι το ίδιο διαμέρισμα με εσωτερική σκάλα) Το ότι έχουν την ίδια τηλεφωνική γραμμή με βοηθάει κάπως?μπορώ να βάλω δεύτερο router στο επάνω διαμέρισμα? Υποθέτω πως όχι. Πως θα σιγουρευτώ πριν πάρω repeater και το βάλω στον πέμπτο όροφο ότι θα πιάνει σήμα? :One thumb up:

----------


## sdikr

Δεν νομίζω να καταφέρεις να πιάσεις σήμα με 4 πλάκες ενδιάμεσα
Θα έλεγα να δεις πως θα περάσεις καλώδιο δικτύου

----------


## zirico3

Το μονο που με σώζει είναι ότι το διαμέρισμα στο ισόγειο και αυτό τον πέμτο έχουνε και τα δυο μπαλκόνι στον ακάλυπτο και μερικές φορες το σήμερα πολύ ασθενές φτάνει πάνω οποτε σκέφτηκα ένα repeater κοντά στην μπαλκονόπορτα του πάνω διαμερίσματος!

----------


## griniaris

Δεν ξερω αν βοηθαει αυτο που εχω κανει εγω αλλα προυποθετει να ειναι η πολυκατοικια σχετικα καινουρια και να καταληγει ενα utp απο το καθε οροφο στον κεντρικο διανομεα τηλεφωνου στο ισογειο. 



απο τον 1ο οροφο μεσω των 8 καλωδιων του utp χρησιμοποιω τα 2 για να στειλω ρευμα(12ν) στο ρουτερ που βρισκεται πλεον στο ισογειο. 
μπαινει κατευθειαν η γραμμη στο ρουτερ και συγχρονιζει. 
τωρα αλλα 2 καλωδια στελνουν το τηλεφωνο στον 1ο οροφο.
τελος τα εναπομειναντα 4 καλωδια απο την ethernet του ρουτερ στελνουν ιντερνετ στον 1ο.


Απο το ισογειο μεσω του utp του 4ου οροφου στελνω με 2καλωδια το τηλεφωνο επανω και με 4 καλωδια ιντερνετ επανω.
οποτε εχω παντου τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ με μια συνδεση.

Φυσικα στους  δυο οροφους ολοι οι υπολογιστες ειναι αυτοματα σε δικτυο και εκμεταλευομαι κοινοχρηστους πορους π.χ.εκτυπωτες κλπ....

----------


## zirico3

Πολύ καλή λύση πραγματικά.αλλα δυστυχώς η πολυκατοικία που μένω πρέπει να έχει φτιαχτεί γύρο στο 80,τότε δεν θα είχαν ανακαλύψει καν τα utp καλώδια  :Razz:  .Επίσης στον 5 όροφο δεν έχω σταθερό υπολογιστή ούτε laptop,χρειάζομαι να συνδέομαι με το ipad και το κινητό μέσω wifi,οποτε και καλώδιο να τραβήξω πάλι θα χρειαστώ μια "eth to wifi" σύσκεuη,οποτε έλεγα αφού θα πάρω που θα πάρω κάτι να γλιτώσω τα έξοδα του καλωδίου.

----------


## Manolis_karas

Καλησπέρα,
δύο σπίτια απέχουν μεταξύ τους 250 περίπου μέτρα και έχουν οπτική επαφή. Το Α σπίτι έχει Internet με wifi, το Β δεν έχει Internet. Υπάρχει οικονομική λύση, ώστε να μπορέσει το Β σπίτι να μπορέσει να συνδεθεί στο Internet μέσω του wifi του Α σπιτιού;

----------


## kostas_thess

> Καλησπέρα,
> δύο σπίτια απέχουν μεταξύ τους 250 περίπου μέτρα και έχουν οπτική επαφή. Το Α σπίτι έχει Internet με wifi, το Β δεν έχει Internet. Υπάρχει οικονομική λύση, ώστε να μπορέσει το Β σπίτι να μπορέσει να συνδεθεί στο Internet μέσω του wifi του Α σπιτιού;


οταν λες οικονομικη λυση ποσα λεφτα υπολογιζεις ?

----------


## Manolis_karas

50-100 ευρώ.

----------


## kostas_thess

> 50-100 ευρώ.


Μπορεις να παρεις ενα σετ απο NanoStation 2 Loco και να κανεις την δουλεια σου με 100 ευρω περιπου . δεν ξερω αν εκει εχει ατομα με wifi που εισαι . Αν εχει καλυτερα να πας στα 5ghz με NanoStation5 Loco στα ~ 130 ευρω περιπου .

----------


## Manolis_karas

Ευχαριστώ. Όταν λες ένα σετ, εννοείς 2; Δεν μπορώ με ένα και την ασύρματη κάρτα του Η/Υ ή ένα Air Live WL-5460AP-v2 (που έχω) για τη λήψη;
Επίσης είδα στις προδιαγραφές ότι είναι έως 2 και 5 Km αντίστοιχα, υπάρχει κάτι φθηνότερο ( το θέλω για 250 m) ή δεν είναι αξιόπιστα;

----------

